# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Concluyen las obras de un tramo de la Fase II del Canal Bajo de los Payuelos, en las que se han invertido 80 millones de euros

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...-las-que-se-ha



*Los trabajos, en los que se han invertido 80 millones de euros, han consistido en la construcción de 30 nuevos kilómetros de canal y tres balsas de regulación.*

*Las obras del Canal Bajo de los Payuelos tienen como objetivo poner en regadío 15.000 hectáreas de la zona y suministrar el caudal necesario para otras 25.000 hectáreas en las cuencas de los ríos Cea, Valderaduey y Carrión.*

 El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha finalizado las obras de la segunda fase del Canal Bajo de los Payuelos (León), en la que se han invertido 80 millones de euros.

El MAGRAMA ha financiado un 75% de la inversión, mediante fondos propios de Acuaes y Fondos Feder de la Unión Europea, mientras que el 25% restante será abonado por los usuarios.

Los trabajos, en lo que se están ya realizando las pruebas de funcionamiento, han consistido en la construcción de 30 nuevos kilómetros del canal y tres balsas de regulación.

El Canal Bajo de los Payuelos permitirá la aportación en alta de los caudales necesarios para poner en regadío a 15.000 hectáreas de la zona, así como suministrar caudal para otras 25.000 hectáreas en las cuencas de los ríos Cea, Valderaduey y Carrión.

En concreto, el canal transportará el agua derivado del río Esla en Sahechores, con un caudal de 36 metros cúbicos, hasta las tres balsas de regulación, con una capacidad total de 800.000 m3, desde las cuales se abastecerán los siete sectores correspondientes de la zona de Los Payuelos mediante una futura red de tuberías.

Con una inversión total de 142 millones de euros, la actuación se ha dividido en dos fases: la primera, prácticamente terminada, comprende la ejecución del azud de derivación del río Esla, a la altura de Sahechores de Rueda, y la ejecución de 23 kilómetros de canal.

La segunda fase, mientras, incluye las obras terminadas ahora y otros dos proyectos:

- El Canal Bajo de los Payuelos. Obras de Terminación. Finca la Mata, cuyas obras fueron adjudicadas el pasado mes de septiembre por un importe de 9,9 millones de euros, un tramo que quedó sin construir durante las obras de la Fase I.

- El Canal Bajo de los Payuelos. Obras de Terminación. Desagües, elementos de control y obras accesorias, un proyecto que se encuentra en fase de aprobación por parte del MAGRAMA.

----------

